# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Cysten en Mirena spiraal

## pampa

Hallo, 4 weken geleden heb ik een echo onderzoek gehad waar beide eierstokken en de baarmoeder normaal uit zagen. Vorige week heb ik een CT scan laten maken. Bleek er een cyste van 4 cm in het kleine bekken te zitten. Aangezien ik reeds twee keer via laparoscopie aan endiometrose ben geopereerd, wordt deze week een gyn.echo gemaakt. 

Is het normaal dat een cyste in 3 weken zo groot kan worden ?

----------


## Agnes574

Vraag dat deze week eens na als ze die gyn.echo maken.. ik weet eerlijk gezegd niet of dat kan... maar mss weten anderen er meer van!

Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------

